# Is this knife/razor good for SELF DEFENSE?



## Dustin Liu

Does this seem like a good buy? I am wondering if anyone had any experience with this razor/knife. How is the quality and performance? Is it good for self defense?



http://budk.com/product.asp?pn=TA12&bhcd2=1163827917

http://www.trueswords.com/anderson-raze-p-1130.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270056336819&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX_Stores&refitem=270036327113&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget

thanks


----------



## cutlerylover

Not that good, you can expect to gte your $6 or $7 worth of knife out of it but not much more...quality isn't too too bad but like everythign else you get what you pay for, now self defense is a different question I would say that is NOT good for self defense at all, for one its awkward to open? So It wouldn't be very fast when speed counts...Plus if you had to go to court and defend yourself for carrying that knife how would you do it? Its hard to explain why you have a razor blade ona pocket knife...the judge would not see it as a shaving razor but as a weapon...Simple rule when picking a knife out for self defense pick something sheeple friendly, what I mean by that is picka knife that does not intimidate anyone, because if you intend to use a knife for self defense you will also have to defend yourself in court, and it makes it harder to do that when your hurting someone with a scary looking knife...

Now this is just my opinion...If you want I am sure I can help you pick out somethign better...Just answer a few questions like how much you want to spend, and how big do you want it, so on and so on...like how will you be carrying the knife, and perhaps where you live so you can figure out whats legal and whats not...

If you just want a simple answer, lol, than I would say no, that is not a bvery good knife in general, and definatly not for self defense...but again just my $0.02...


----------



## Joe Talmadge

While I would absolutely hate to be attacked by someone with that thing, just like I'd hate to be attacked by someone with any knife or even a sharpened screwdriver, it wouldn't be a top choice for me for self-defense. I think choosing a defensive knife that precludes thrusting -- especially for someone who is novice enough that they need to ask about it -- is a big mistake, IMO. Plus, Master Cutlery tends to make complete junk IMO.


----------



## cutlerylover

In other words, it may seem like a cool looking knife but it would be a bad one to use in an emergency situation...there are soo many knife out there that will be better for self defense...SOOOOOO MANY.....

Are you on a budget? What is the most your willing to spend on a knife for self defense?


----------



## benchmade_boy

personaly no if it were me i would get a knife that if i neede i could stab to that one all you could do is slash somtimes that is not enough. and i would be coucerd at how it opens if you put it in you pocket and it goes in there side ways it might open then when you go to get somthing out of your pocket well there goes the bird finger.

hope this helps

David Miller


----------



## Dustin Liu

My bankroll is 30-90USD

Thanks


----------



## cutlerylover

Ok not bad you can get a nice knife in that range...OK, are you particular to any specific brand?


----------



## cutlerylover

Wait let me ask this too since this will narrow it down, small fixed blade or folder?


----------



## cutlerylover

Here is an awesome self defense folder, highly recommended!

http://www.1sks.com/store/spyderco-endura-4-with-wave.html

you can use the "wave" feature to open up this knife as your pulling it out of your pocket!!! Very good for self defense since its open before anyone knows you have a knife, plus its in your price range...Let me know if its too big because you can buy its little brother the Spyderco delica wave...same knife but a bit smaller...and cheaper...


----------



## cutlerylover

Here is the Delica...maybe beter for you if you don't like biggger folders...

http://www.1sks.com/store/spyderco-delica-4-with-wave.html

Both knives are great work knives for daily chores as well as a great self defense knife!


----------



## guntotin_fool

I would not place my faith in a 7 dollar knife, That said, i am terrified of almost all knives in a fight, having seen what just a cheap steak knife or even a fork will do. I prefer to end my fights at longer distances.


----------



## Joe Talmadge

Cutlerylover has given you the right answer, there is no better at the price.


----------



## AJ_Dual

It might make a decent utility knife for certian cutting tasks. The straight edge is very easy to sharpen to a wicked edge if you have a large stone.

For defense it's of very limited utility. You're restricted to slashing only. You can't stab effectively.

Overall, I think it's just trying to score on the retro/urban "straight-razor" cachet of the 1920's pimps and hookers etc. or perhaps those abino "virus twins" from "Matrix: Reloaded" etc. The fact that they're being sold right next to "Freddy Kruger Claws" and "Batarangs" should tell you what you need to know. 

For $5.00 I'd pick one up in the store as a curiosity or a utility cutter in a heartbeat. Don't know I'd pay shipping for one though.


----------



## cutlerylover

Tom Anderson makes nice custom knives, but they are VERY expensive, he also designs cheap knives like these...can't blame him though puts food on the table right...Anyway when you see a Tom anderson design...its usually cheap and the quality is sometimes very shotty, but if you gte the chance to fondle a Tom Anderson custom, thats another story...I say handle because thats all I could ever do at knife shows, I could never afford one, even if I could I would get myself a Chris Reeves sebenza or a strider anyway...


----------



## Trashman

Well, if you're idea of self defense is talking your attacker into receiving a free shave, it might be helpful.


----------



## cutlerylover

So what do you think Dustin Liu, did you get a chance to take a look at the waved delica or endura? If so do you think that works for you? Its ok if you don't like them I can always recommend something else...Let me know, Thanks!


----------



## Unicorn

The non Wave versions of the endura or Delica are also a good design if you don't like Wave. BTW the Wave is that little hook near the pivot that you hook onto the edge of your pants pocket so the blade opens as you pull out the knife.

CRKT, Gerber, and even Benchmade (their lower priced "Red box" line) make decent knives in that price range.


----------



## SimplyJ

I don't know if they still sell it, but Spyderco used to make a small knife called the Dragonfly. I have one of the older models circa 1997.









Even though I don't consider myself a "knife nut" I think that razor you are looking at is a bad buy. Something like the Dragonfly is probably more appropriate for self-defense. For one thing it's small size makes it legal in most states. The small size also makes it easy to carry discreetly. I was taught that self-defense also means disrupting an attack long enough for you to escape. A knife like The Dragonfly can be used to either stab or slash at an attackers' limbs much more effectively and deftly than a straight razor. Oh yeah, my Dragonfly cost me about $20 or $30 in 1997.


----------



## Doug3581

IMO: that knife isn't good for self-defense, for a few reasons. 
The _first_ is that it's got no point. 
The others have to do with how you'll carry it. 
--------
The thing about carying SD weapons (at all) is that you have to decide how you'll carry them first, and then you should carry them that way _all the time_, so that you _always_ know where to reach for them. In an emergency situation, you will not have time to search for them. This is a good idea with any sort of emergency gear (flashlights, multitools, ect), but especially for weapons. Figure out how you will want to carry it, and then find something that will work the way you need it to. 

The knives I carry for SD are a pair of Spyderco Native III's, carried clipped into the corners of both front jeans pockets. I liked them because 1) they are openable one-handed, 2) they have the clips on the butt ends (so the knife hangs "down" properly inside the pocket, ready to open when drawn), 3) the clips are reversible so that you can have properly-oriented left- and right-side knives, and 4) the spyderco-style blades don't need "posts" on them, so they will draw easily from a pocket without snagging. 

The only two drawbacks are that the Native III's were a bit bigger than I'd have liked, and that the handle faces were too rough and had to be sanded down a bit. 
~


----------



## cutlerylover

I carry a knife every single day of my life because I find its a very usefull tool, most of the time I carry 2 knives on me, they are used as tools, but in a situation like an attack these knives turn into self defense weapons...I don't carry a knife specifically for self defense...Although every now and then I will practice getting ym knives out and ready as fast as I can just in case I needed to, the trick is the element of surprise...If someone if messing with you and all of a sudden a knife is in their face that might make them change their mind about messing with you, but let me tell you don't EVER pull a knife on someone unless you plan on using it...Because if you pull a knife that person might pull a weapon out possibly a gun, very likely these days...So if you do need to protect your life or the lives of your family and your going to use your knife you also better be close to the person...REAL knife attack happen very close and they are usually attacks, not fights like you see in the movies...Very serious stuff, I always here the same thing when people talk about knife fights from the experts, there are no winners and losers there are only wounded and dead...

All that being said knock on wood, I never had to pull a knife on anyone and I don't plan on it, but if I were to ever be ina situation where my life depended on it, I have some practice and I am mentally perpared to do what I have to without hesitation...


----------



## tm3

http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/knifefighting.html


----------



## cutlerylover

Thats a good link...everyone should check it out!


----------



## Dan_GSR

the best self defense "weapon" is the one you know how to use properly and effectively


----------



## cutlerylover

Ditto, you need to know your knife and practice using it properly...


----------



## dg

You would give an attacker a quick shave?


----------



## carrot

If I meant to carry a knife for self-defense I might want to pick up a waved Endura or Delica. Or, I'd just carry a neck knife, such as the Spyderco SPOT or the Hideaway Knife.


----------



## cutlerylover

the hideaway knife gets great reviews, but unless you get the plain simple model for $70 the other versions of it are expensive...over $100...but the knife gives you total use of your hands while still using the knife,Very good in a fighting situation! You might want to check it out! A simpel google search for hideaway knife will give you what you need to know, also there is a nice review on youtube on this knife...


----------



## tm3

yes, it was an eye opener for me.


----------



## richstag

Save your money and buy an Emerson.


----------



## Dustin Liu

Thanks cutlerylover.

I want something that is very dangerous but legal. I was watching COPS yesterday and this one cop said to the bad guy "I am going to charge you with carrying a concealed weapon, because I was inside your pocket but if it was hanging outside a belt that would be legal."

It that true for most states?


also
http://www.****ssportinggoods.com/sm-spyderco-harpy-single-blade-folding-knife--pi-503767.html

Is that a good knife for self defense?


----------



## xdanx

Even though I wouldn't recommend a knife for SD purposes

You should check out www.hideawayknife.com Hideaway knives are very small but make great SD knives. They offer a great utility version for $69. If you are interested, you will have to do a little reading before purchasing one.

Also, where do you live? Some states do not allow you to conceal fixed blade knives. (must be visible on your body)

I own two and they have awesome cutting power.


----------



## Regentag

I second what XDANX Said - A HAK for $69 is hard to beat.

As far as the $12 Razor... I think you could probably take on anyone sporting a Batman Throwing Knife Set, but it would be close.

Cheers,


----------



## Dustin Liu

Regentag said:


> I second what XDANX Said - A HAK for $69 is hard to beat.
> 
> As far as the $12 Razor... I think you could probably take on anyone sporting a Batman Throwing Knife Set, but it would be close.
> 
> Cheers,


 HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAA


----------



## southernyankee

Any knife that you can't stab with isn't a paticularly good weapon. The handle needs to have some protection to keep your hand from sliding up onto the blade when you do stab with it.
http://www.homeandbeyond.com/prod-0095355.html
The Gerber Gator Serrator is the perfect defense folder. Cheap, excelent grip, thick blade. Also if you learn the wrist trick, It opens one handed faster than a switchblade, without the legal issues of having one.
The blade is 3 3/4 inches, so you have to wear in on your belt in most states.
I carry that blade, a Gerber 600 pro scout multiplier and a small flashlight in a single leather sheath on my belt. Combine that look with a shaved head, and nobody's gonna start anything with you.:devil:


----------



## zulu45

Dan_GSR said:


> the best self defense "weapon" is the one you know how to use properly and effectively


 
I gotta say, I don't fully agree with this as being the best, maybe the second best. The best for self defense is being able to run and/or escape. You can't let your pride blind you. It's the stereotype of somebody running from a fight that has plagued this simple concept. There is NO shame in a peaceful resolution. But I do agree with the point that, if you're going to use a knife as a last resort, know how to use it.

Of course, there is nothing wrong with keeping a knife for defense, just learn how to use it as Dan_GSR said. I would suggest a fixed-blade knife, for that. If you're intent on using a folder, however, I find the Buck TacLite 885 (If you can find one, it's discontinued) to be a great knife. It features ATS-34 steel, and can be made devistatingly sharp. Browning makes a similar knife, though, with VG-10 steel.

Just remember, the goal is to survive, NOT to "defeat" the attacker in a "noble duel".


----------



## KeyGrip

Dustin, do you have any self defence or martial arts training? If you are interested in an SD knife, and you have reason to believe that you will use it, then you may want to look into some training. About the Harpy: Hawkbills are great utility blades, and have a serious application in SD, but a stainless steel handled knife would not be a good idea.


----------



## Micko

Here is a nice looking razor
http://www.rayrogers.com/rayzorii.htm

It's out of your price range but temptation is a good thing.

I don't know if it would be any use for self defence but it looks the part.


----------

